# U.S. Air Force Announces F-22 Raptor Ready for Operations World-Wide



## Aggie08 (Dec 13, 2007)

U.S. Air Force Announces F-22 Raptor Ready for Operations World-Wide - Examiner.com

U.S. Air Force Announces F-22 Raptor Ready for Operations World-Wide

Distributed by Press Release 
MARIETTA, Ga. (Map) - MARIETTA, Ga., Dec. 12 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- The U.S. Air Force declared Full Operational Capability (FOC) for Lockheed Martin's (NYSE: LMT) F-22 Raptor today, marking another historic occasion for the world's only 5th generation fighter in production. Gen. John Corley, Air Combat Command Commander (ACC), made the announcement from Langley Air Force Base, Va., home of ACC headquarters and the 1st Fighter Wing, the first unit to fly the F-22 operationally.

"After years of collaborative effort, a key milestone for the F-22 has been reached," said Gen. Corley. "The Raptor's success at Langley with the integration of active duty and Guard airmen is the showcase example of ACC's shared vision with Air Force leadership for the Total Force Integration of tomorrow."

FOC signifies the Raptor has fulfilled all performance and operational requirements for the weapon system, Gen. Corley said. It affirms the entire program, from the aircraft to the pilots and maintenance crews, is ready for a myriad of operations, including employment in a wartime environment.

"This announcement means the F-22 is ready for world-wide operations, should it be called upon," said Larry Lawson, Lockheed Martin Aeronautics executive vice president and F-22 general manager. "It's a great day for our nation and for the men and women who fly and maintain this incredible aircraft. They deserve the best our country can provide, and the F-22 will stand in the gap providing air dominance and air cover for those who defend us on the ground for the next four decades."

The 27th Fighter Squadron at Langley was the first squadron to become operational with the F-22. Since the initial operational capability announcement in 2005, Raptors have been delivered to three additional squadrons, which, along with an Air National Guard associate unit and an Air Force Reserve associate unit, have truly made the Raptor a Total Force asset.

"The F-22 has proven its operational capability and maturity leading up to this important announcement," said Lawson. "The Air Force declares Full Operational Capability after excelling in numerous operational tests such as the deployment to Kadena Air Base in Japan, Red Flag, Combat Hammer and the Northern Edge exercise in Alaska along with completing aircraft deliveries to the 1st Fighter Wing at Langley AFB."

Raptors are currently assigned to five U.S. bases. Flight testing takes place at Edwards AFB, Calif. Operational tactics development is ongoing at Nellis AFB, Nev. Pilot and maintainer training takes place at Tyndall AFB, Fla. Operational Raptors are assigned to Langley AFB, Va. and at Elmendorf AFB, Alaska. Raptors will also be based at Holloman AFB, N.M., and Hickam AFB, Hawaii.

Headquartered in Bethesda, Md., Lockheed Martin employs about 140,000 people worldwide and is principally engaged in the research, design, development, manufacture, integration and sustainment of advanced technology systems, products and services. The corporation reported 2006 sales of $39.6 billion.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 13, 2007)

OOOH-RAH for the USAF! 

Raptors rock!


----------



## magnocain (Dec 14, 2007)

yet another reason for the terrorist to give up...

That is super cool.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey Evan, ever notice the small antenna hanging under centerline of the Raptor? Any guess as to what that is? I'm suspecting that it is only deployed when not undergoing stealth missions and is used to prevent an intelligence estimate of the planes stealth qualities. I suspect that it is an antenna for a broadband RF generator. What say you?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 14, 2007)

Very cool. I cant wait to see one of these babies!


----------



## Hobilar (Dec 14, 2007)

Not before time-It has only taken them eighteen years.

Good job they weren't required ungently.


----------



## Rich46yo (Dec 23, 2007)

Now if we can get a few hundred more then whats budgeted we can be in pretty good shape.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 23, 2007)

Hobilar said:


> Not before time-It has only taken them eighteen years.
> 
> Good job they weren't required ungently.



What are you talking about?


----------



## SoD Stitch (Dec 23, 2007)

Rich46yo said:


> Now if we can get a few hundred more then whats budgeted we can be in pretty good shape.



Unfortunately, don't count on it. Don't get me wrong, I love the Raptor, it is an incredibly impressive aircraft; I still think the USAF should've purchased 750 F-22's, which was their original plan, but the changing nature of international warfare and 9/11 has, unfortunately, changed all that. There is now little need for a stealthy air dominance fighter since the disolution of the Soviet Union and the rise or radical terrorism. As I said, as much as I love the Raptor, I think that the US taxpayer's money would be better spent on specialized ground forces (i.e.: Special Forces, Delta, SEALs, etc.) and COIN aircraft, such as AC-130U's, A-10C's, Global Hawks, and Predators.


----------



## Rich46yo (Dec 24, 2007)

I forget the number USAF is going to be getting as of now. Its somewheres in the neighborhood of 180 or so isn't it?

And while I agree with your basic premise DoD by no means do I believe that air dominance should suffer because we need more special OPs forces and equipment. I remember when the Soviet Union broke up how many were predicting there would never be a major war again. If anything the breakup of the Soviet Union will cause more wars then it prevented, most of all with Russia being a major seller of High Tech fighter bombers and Air Defense networks.

The Old communists didn't trust other nations with their high end weaponry. Now? The Russians will sell to anyone. So Im afraid the need for a large Raptor force has never been greater nor has the importance of air dominance ever been greater.

Theres going to be another large conventional war. Theres always going to be another one. The F-22 is so dominant its a "war winner" like no other aircraft to date and we should not short change ourselves on it.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 27, 2007)

And with the F-15 still on standdown and needing longeron replacements (and more), there might be a change of heart yet.


----------



## magnocain (Dec 28, 2007)

Rush the F-35 into service. It is crazy how long they drag these things out for.

Speaking of the F-35, shouldn't it be the F-24?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 28, 2007)

magnocain said:


> Rush the F-35 into service. It is crazy how long they drag these things out for.


No its not - the development schedule to go from prototype to production aircraft is planned and well thought out, and even still there are delays and other factors that contribute to long implementation periods. Bottom line, you want the aircraft to go into service without any problems


magnocain said:


> Speaking of the F-35, shouldn't it be the F-24?



No - there were other programs and UAVs given the numbers in between.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 29, 2007)

magnocain said:


> Rush the F-35 into service. It is crazy how long they drag these things out for.




What?

You cant rush an aircraft into service! It has to be tested and tested and test flown to make sure it is safe and ready for its mission.

Its not a fricken car!


----------



## Ramirezzz (Dec 29, 2007)

Rich46yo said:


> I forget the number USAF is going to be getting as of now. Its somewheres in the neighborhood of 180 or so isn't it?
> 
> And while I agree with your basic premise DoD by no means do I believe that air dominance should suffer because we need more special OPs forces and equipment. I remember when the Soviet Union broke up how many were predicting there would never be a major war again. If anything the breakup of the Soviet Union will cause more wars then it prevented, most of all with Russia being a major seller of High Tech fighter bombers and Air Defense networks.
> 
> The Old communists didn't trust other nations with their high end weaponry. Now? The Russians will sell to anyone. So Im afraid the need for a large Raptor force has never been greater nor has the importance of air dominance ever been greater.



Did Russia sell any fighters to Iran? or to Libya? Even so, both the Su-30MKX and upgraded MiG-29SMT ,which are currently the only fighters that Russia offers are certainly no match for a Raptor. So USAF doesn't need more than 200 fighters of this type even. And the development of the PAK-FA seems endless even a funding isn't a great problem in Russia anymore


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Dec 29, 2007)

A great and mean looking aircraft...its one of my favorites aircraft next to the Me262.And I think the more the better...history has learned us to expect the unexpected.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 29, 2007)

Ramirezzz said:


> Did Russia sell any fighters to Iran? or to Libya? Even so, both the Su-30MKX and upgraded MiG-29SMT ,which are currently the only fighters that Russia offers are certainly no match for a Raptor. So USAF doesn't need more than 200 fighters of this type even. And the development of the PAK-FA seems endless even a funding isn't a great problem in Russia anymore



The Russians (or Soviets back then if you wish) were selling weapons to Syria and Iran from the beginning. Not that I am judging them for it. That is what happened. The Soviets (Russians) sell weapons to there potential allies and the US does the same to theres.

Syria however currently has:

14 Mig-29SMT
42 Mig-29 with another (12 of them bought after 2003)

Syria recieves most of its equipment from Russia and also the technical support to go along with it.

Basically what I am trying to say is this:

*There is no reason to believe the Russians will not sell them any advanced aircraft.*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 29, 2007)

Oops I just saw we are talking about Lybia and not Syria.

But still the point remains. Russia has allways supplied Lybia with equipment and aircraft. There is no reason to believe they will not in the future.

In fact according to GlobalSecurity.org - Reliable Security Information Lybia is looking into the prospects of buying the Mig-29SMT and the Su-30MK.


----------



## Ramirezzz (Dec 29, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Oops I just saw we are talking about Lybia and not Syria.
> 
> But still the point remains. Russia has allways supplied Lybia with equipment and aircraft. There is no reason to believe they will not in the future.
> 
> In fact according to GlobalSecurity.org - Reliable Security Information Lybia is looking into the prospects of buying the Mig-29SMT and the Su-30MK.



BTW, should we actually continue to consider Lybia as a nation which is still hostile to the USA? I mean they're really get much more cooperative on various issues, AFAIK there're diplomatic relations restored between two countries. So I wouldn't much wonder if for example French sell them their stuff in the nearest future.



> Russia has allways supplied Lybia with equipment and aircraft.


just as long there was no sanctions.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 29, 2007)

Ramirezzz said:


> BTW, should we actually continue to consider Lybia as a nation which is still hostile to the USA? I mean they're really get much more cooperative on a various issues, AFAIK there're diplomatic relations restored between two countries. So I wouldn't much wonder if for example French sell them their stuff in the nearest future.



Even though there are diplomatic relations does not mean they are on real friendly terms. The Soviets and the United States allways had diplomatic relations and they did not agree with one another. 

At the moment we do not agree with Venezuela or Cuba but we have diplomatic relations.

As for the French they sell things to everyone, especially the enemies of there so called allies. They are just out to make a buck.



Ramirezzz said:


> just as long there was no sanctions.



The Libyan Airforce was built with Soviet Existance and has been supplied and maintained by Russia ever since. 

After the United States left Libya in 1970 the Soviets sent personel to Okba Ben Nafi Air Base to build and train the Libyan Airforce. Everything down to the organization was assisted by the Soviets.

The last major delivery was in 1989 and no more aircraft were supplied since due to sanctions which were lifted in 1999. However during that time piriod Russian assistance was still provided in the form of contract maintenance and training.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hmpf.....doesn't even a radial or an inline engine...modern crap!


----------

